# Brain Shivers w/Zloft



## DEES (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello-I started zoloft in 2001 due to depression and panic attacks associated with ibs-d. Things were going good and a few years after my doctor suggested I try Effexor so i said sure. That was good for a year or two then i started experiencing dizziness, which now i know is brain shivers and numbing in my lips and tounge. I told the doctor about my issues an decided to switch back to zoloft in Dec 06. Things were fine until now. Around 4pm everyday i start getting the brain shivers and numbing sensation. I feel very sick to my stomach. Has anyone else out there had this happen to them? I feel like i'm losing my mind. I'm so grumpy and depressed because i feel sick.thanks for listening.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Im sorry I cant say Ive experienced any of those things, but check out www.crazymeds.org, lots of info there about both meds and there is a message board, so you can ask other people.Do you remember to take your meds at the same time everyday? Brain Shivers are often associated with SSRI discontinuation syndrome. Just a thought.


----------



## DEES (Jun 26, 2007)

starrlamia said:


> Im sorry I cant say Ive experienced any of those things, but check out www.crazymeds.org, lots of info there about both meds and there is a message board, so you can ask other people.Do you remember to take your meds at the same time everyday? Brain Shivers are often associated with SSRI discontinuation syndrome. Just a thought.


I try to take themthe same time everyday, i think maybe that might be part of the problem. Thanks for the info on the web-site, very good information.


----------

